# How Bears Are Made



## Bynx (Feb 15, 2012)

This was the funniest part of today's trip to the Zoo.


----------



## PixelRabbit (Feb 15, 2012)

Lol! Good form.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 15, 2012)

So bears are made doggy style?


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 15, 2012)

I love the facial expressions, probably the most I've ever seen in a bear!


----------



## Tee (Feb 15, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> So bears are made doggy style?



I seriously ROBL'd.  Well played.

*ROBL= rolled on my bed laughing


----------



## Bynx (Feb 16, 2012)

Ya, I didnt notice at the time, but they do it with their eyes closed. Both of them.


----------



## Joel_W (Feb 16, 2012)

That's one scene you don't see very often at the zoo. Nicely captured.


----------



## Austin Greene (Feb 16, 2012)

Nominated for February Photo of the Month! 

Just letting you know


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Feb 16, 2012)

Bravo!


----------



## Tony S (Feb 16, 2012)

Great... Polar bear porn.  lol   Now if you had a picture of them laid back smoking cigarettes it would be a complete series.


----------



## jake337 (Feb 16, 2012)

Classic!


----------



## doomster (Feb 17, 2012)

Great! Superb moment.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 17, 2012)

I would have taken a video 

I thought bears were made here:


----------



## paigew (Feb 17, 2012)

too funny. Now all it needs is some silly caption and it will be cycled around  the internet


----------



## mikaakim (Jul 19, 2012)

I love the fact that this make an awesome photo, regardless of the nature of it!  It actually a very, very beuatiful photo to look at!


----------



## raygunboost (Jul 25, 2012)

ROFL! oh amazing angles and color X)


----------



## raygunboost (Jul 25, 2012)

100% agreed!


----------

